# My first project boat!



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

So i have a 1995 Gheenoe classic and a poling platform. IM planing on wiring, building front and rear decks, and add false floors. Im also going to have to do some fiberglass work (there are cracks in the rear seat making it weak) also I have had it in the water one time and when it got on plane the floor under my feet was moving is this normal?? Any help would be awsome I have never done something like this soo anything will help!!! (tips on wiring building the decks, adding false floors, and glass work) Thanks and im going to post pics soon...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

First off, congrats on your new ride. 

Lots of helpful folks on here willing to help. 

Best thing to do is to take pictures of the areas of concern and post them so we can all see what you're dealing with. 

The greatest thing about all the gheenoes is they are easy to work on, modify and, if need be, to fix. 

The floor flex sounds normal; it's a gheenoe. Lightweight is good, but will flex on the floor which is normal. Excessive flex might be a sign of trouble but honestly it's normal for a floor to flex a good bit. Not unnerving if you've spent time in a royalex canoe or something but certainly an eye-opener if you've come from a traditional flats boat. 

Breeze through this section, as well as the bragging post to get some ideas of how others have tackled the same issues you're thinking of now. Then post some pics and questions and we'll all pitch in where we can.

-T


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

Here she is... Now time to make her pretty!!!


----------



## RustyReel3755 (Jun 1, 2009)

Where did she go??????.........


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

how about this?? [imgDSCN1252.JPG[/img]


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Upload it to Photobucket.com and copy and paste the IMG tag


----------



## wallbanger2 (Oct 2, 2007)

> Where did she go??????.........


That brightened my day Rusty!

Brooks, cant wait to see a pic of the new ride.


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

[/img]


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

HAHA I got it!! Here she is and Now ready to become pretty again!!!!!







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

Now here are my problem spots and i need help and advice on how to fix it!!!







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

Demo time!!!







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

will this work????







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

what can i do about this????







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Most people would recommend epoxy resin for repairs.
That looks like a great start.

I would love to come across a Gheenoe like that.
What model Gheenoe is that?
All I always find is the narrow back ones.
I would like a wide back one.


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

Its a 98 classic 15'6. I got it with the EZloader trailer! what brand name resin should I use? Where can i find this to buy? I dont want to go to west marine cuz they rip you off!!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

West marine might be a expensive looking but epoxy is not cheap in general.

Check around on the web for prices to get a general idea then look around your area for specialty shops that sell resins and epoxies in the yellow type book or the web. Take a look at bateau.com they have epoxy trial kits that look reasonably priced and would be a good way to start and to get a better idea of quantities you will need to finish your project.

Fiberglass polyester resin is not a good bonding agent. It is great for lay ups but not repairs. The work that has been done on your boat looks like they used polyester not to mention they did a bad job of preparing the areas. It looks like it will peel off when it gets used.

You will need to grind down past the gelcoat and into the fiberglass in order for a good repair. and like Str8 said use epoxy.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Check out Raka and Fiberglass Coatings for epoxy, glass, and supplies. The are both Florida companies too.


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

After fixing the spots I plan on repainting the boat inside and out! will I be able to hide the bad patch job with the new paint??


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

With the proper fairing yes. But how confident are you in the repair? May be easier to redo the patch and safer in the long run.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Try Fiberglass Coatings Inc down in Ft. Lauderdale.
They supply the local marine store that I buy it from.

Or you can try online at http://boatbuildercentral.com/


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

My dad used Bondo (polyester) equivalent to fix a couple of pirogues when I was younger. The fixes didn't stick to the underlying surface well. The repair that he got to stick was a PVC rail that he covered with Bondo to get it to stay put. That pretty much doubled the weight of the boat. Admittedly, he was figuring it out as he went, but I figured out how to use epoxy resin as I went while it was over 100 degrees outside and got a better result.

Nate


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been sanding for two days. Im getting close to being done..... I hate sanding! Next up primer.....


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

> West marine might be a expensive looking but epoxy is not cheap in general.
> 
> Check around on the web for prices to get a general idea then look around your area for specialty shops that sell resins and epoxies in the yellow type book or the web. Take a look at bateau.com they have epoxy trial kits that look reasonably priced and would be a good way to start and to get a better idea of quantities you will need to finish your project.
> 
> ...


Have you ever bought from UsComposites or Glue Products? Both those are my go to shops for cheap non-vacuum bagging type jobs.

BTW, I just moved to Lantana about a month ago.


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

what should i use to make the false floors???? wood and fiberglass it? And a half peice of PVC as support in the middle.?.? will this work?


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

> what should i use to make the false floors???? wood and fiberglass it? And a half peice of PVC as support in the middle.?.? will this work?


Wood, then glassing is the cheapest way. Never seen anyone use PVC. PVC could work but bonding it to fiberglass will be a pita.


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

What should be used rather than the PVC? What kind of wood should i use?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Epoxy FG will adhere to PVC very well. Bateau okays split pipe in some of their designs to brace the undersides of decks. Ply strips are a little easier to work with because you can use a table saw to make them quickly. I hate splitting pipe.

Nate


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Wood is still the strongest, lightest, and least expensive structural material.
Also the simplest to work with. I may be slightly prejudiced though.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hey brett thats an awesome wood skiff is that your build???-great to see some wood still around -im strickly a wood person myself -got anymore picts.???  thanks  -anytide


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

after looking at the skiff, it def needs way to much work.... you should just send me your address and I'd be happy to take it to the local dump for you.... ;D 

Now on a serious note, your going to have a real nice shallow water machine when its all said and done....While I am no expert on these rebuilds, oner thing I would add before securing the false floors down would be to add a pvc pipe to run all the wires through. As the others have said, wood is the cheapest and best alternative.... just glass in top and bottom so it doesnt soak up the water.... beofre yu paint, do all your thru hull fittings and all that fun stuff.... good luck and i look forward to more pics....


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

finished sanding and painting the trailer black.
/Users/anastasiadempsey/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2009/Sep 30, 2009/DSCN1309.JPG


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

[/img]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Have you ever bought from UsComposites or Glue Products?   Both those are my go to shops for cheap non-vacuum bagging type jobs.
> 
> BTW, I just moved to Lantana about a month ago.


I have never bought quantities larger than the stuff at big box stores, I want to build decks so thanks for the links.

Welcome to Lantana, that makes two microskiffers now, maybe we can start a micro skiff chapter. Have you found a place to fish? This has to be the least micro skiff friendly fishing area in Florida.


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

primer time!!! First coat.....
/Users/anastasiadempsey/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2009/Oct 9, 2009/DSCN1345.JPG /Users/anastasiadempsey/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2009/Oct 9, 2009/DSCN1346.JPG /Users/anastasiadempsey/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2009/Oct 9, 2009/DSCN1347.JPG
/Users/anastasiadempsey/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2009/Oct 9, 2009/DSCN1348.JPG
/Users/anastasiadempsey/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2009/Oct 9, 2009/DSCN1349.JPG


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

first coat of primer[media]







[/media]







[/img]








[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

Its raining outside but I wanted to get some work done on the gheenoe today. Brought the poling platform inside to paint er up... haha its slowly coming along!







[/img]


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

The poling platform is all done!







[/img]







[/img] 

And i got the first coat of Blue on the Gheenoe!!!







[/img] 














[/img]


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I rebuilt a classic earlier this year and also painted it blue. It was an awesome learning experience for me. Here is a link to my rebuild if you want any ideas.
http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7827&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

Worked on the noe last night and started on the non skid deck paint...







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

[/img]







[/img]


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

[/img]


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

> > Have you ever bought from UsComposites or Glue Products?   Both those are my go to shops for cheap non-vacuum bagging type jobs.
> >
> > BTW, I just moved to Lantana about a month ago.
> 
> ...


I just layed up a false floor and stringers last week. 2 layers of 1708 backed with 6 oz tape. All bought at GP. A gallon of Epon epoxy is only $35 there.

I actually grew up in Lantana, just moved back. I have some really good lake fishing spots, cant say as much for salt water fishing though. I do have a few spots though.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Brooks: What did you make the polling platform out of? Or did you buy it pre made?


----------



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

pre made....It came with the boat when i bought it.


----------



## Peter2006 (Jul 23, 2009)

I hear everyone saying that West Marine ripped them off.
Any specifics?
I'm a used boat dealer and a lot of my customers use West Marine on me to try to lower my prices.
West Marine is 10% or more, LESS than my printed retail.
I also us Port Supply for some parts and Accessories and they are the parent co of West their retail is 15% more than the stores.
Is it a local thing?
Ebay is definitely cheaper.....than all of us.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Specificly related to their composite supplies (epoxy, paint, fiberglass, etc). They are WAY overpriced.

I cant speak for their hardware prices as I have no experience with them.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Cost is relative. If you need it now, you pay the price.
No rush, shop for a deal, order on line and wait. Time is money.
Westmarine is there and has what you need on the shelf.
You pay for convenience. And since you are doing it yourself,
you aren't paying the cost of a shop or their overhead.
That's the way it is if you do it yourself.
Remember, if it didn't say "Marine" on it, the cost would be 1/4 the marked price...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I hear everyone saying that West Marine ripped them off.
> Any specifics?
> I'm a used boat dealer and a lot of my customers use West Marine on me to try to lower my prices.
> West Marine is 10% or more, LESS than my printed retail.
> ...



some things west marine is way high on like a 5 gal. empty bucket for $8.00  other things they are pretty competitive on however i just bought a couple of qts. of interlux brightside, they sell it for $46.00 a qt. and online i found it for $26.00 a qt.  they matched the price


----------

